# Substrate? Natural clay?



## badren (Jan 5, 2005)

bump


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

What fishbreath did seems to be the cheapest way to make hills.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Aug 1, 2010)

I use Turface (it's used on athletic fields) and I've never had a problem shaping it into mounds and hills as you describe. From what I know clay based substrates are quite the popular choice.


----------



## TobasB (Aug 11, 2010)

The good thing with clay is like you said it wont budge and some plants like amazon sword love it, the bad thing is is will leave the water murky for weeks and weeks :/ you're best maybe using something artificial like mentioned unfortuanly.


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

I used pottery clay to build barriers (upside down T shaped when viewed from the ends), fired them, put them in during setup and it kept the back high. It also prevents your background plants from encroaching further into the tank. Could also be used to build different levels around a tank.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

One good attribute of ADA Aquasoil Amazonia I is that it will hold slopes a lot better than most substrates. If you want really high hills, use rocks to build up the base for them, then put the Aquasoil over the top. I've seen one tank one of our local club members has, that has a slope from about 3 inches from the top of the tank down to about 2 inches from the bottom, but mostly made of big rocks. I'm not sure how high you can go with just the Aquasoil.

I wouldn't use pure clay for this. It would most likely become anaerobic quickly, and foul the whole tank. You do need the ability for water to flow through the substrate, or to have it well filled with plant roots.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

mustafaerdogar made a nice hill and covered it with moss.









Here Schneider made hills using rocks and moss.









Here I created layers using metal sheet and hiding it with rocks.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Metal sheets? Why type of medal?


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

Franco said:


> I used pottery clay to build barriers (upside down T shaped when viewed from the ends), fired them, put them in during setup and it kept the back high. It also prevents your background plants from encroaching further into the tank. Could also be used to build different levels around a tank.


I like this idea alot, I just may have to try it!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

fishykid1 said:


> Metal sheets? Why type of medal?


Metal sheets aprox. 4 x 7 in the the gutter area of hardware store.


----------

